# [RISOLTO]dhcpcd 2005.0

## Terenz

Sto provando ad installare la 2005.0 da livecd ma quando lancio dhcpcd per caricare la rete, non mi viene assegnato alcun ip!

Ps:la mia rete HA un server dhcp e le altre macchine riescono a ricevere l'ip ma la mia no!

Qualche suggerimento?Last edited by Terenz on Sat Apr 16, 2005 1:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

```
# dhcpcd eth0
```

non ti da nulla?? nemmeno un errore?  :Shocked: 

sei sicuro di avere il modulo nel kernel per la tua scheda di rete?  :Wink: 

----------

## Terenz

NULLA! E' in attesa per un bel po' ma poi (allo scadere del timeout) termina, senza assegnarmi alcun ip!

----------

## neryo

 *Terenz wrote:*   

> NULLA! E' in attesa per un bel po' ma poi (allo scadere del timeout) termina, senza assegnarmi alcun ip!

 

scusa, hai provato ad assegnare manualmente l ip? prova..

----------

## Terenz

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa, hai provato ad assegnare manualmente l ip? prova..

 

Provato ma...nulla da fare!

Se lancio wget ottengo il seguente messaggio di errore:

```
No route to host
```

EDIT: Daltronde, non so il mio DNS!

E' possibile vedere il DNS assegnato dal dhcp ad un'altra macchina? Se sì, come?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Di solito se il tuo modem/router ti da l'ip il dns e' anch'esso l'ip del modem/router (che provvedera' lui a reindirizzarti)

----------

## neryo

 *Terenz wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   
> 
> scusa, hai provato ad assegnare manualmente l ip? prova.. 
> 
> Provato ma...nulla da fare!
> ...

 

scusa non capisco.. cosa vuol dire nulla da fare? cosa ti dice quando provi ad essegnarlo? se dai un 

```

ifconfig eht0 up

```

la scheda va su?

 *Terenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se lancio wget ottengo il seguente messaggio di errore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non capisco quale e' il problema.. se l'indirizzo te lo assegna lo vedi dando un ifconfig eth0.. te lo assegna??

i dns li trovi in /etc/resolv.conf e per aggiungere il gataway del router o del pc che condivide la connessione..

```
route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```

cerca di essere piu chiaro.. altrimenti non si capisce nulla  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma il modulo della scheda e' caricato?

----------

## oRDeX

Se non sai i DNS che di solito ti assegnano puoi utilizzare dns come 151.1.1.1 e 151.1.2.1, che sono di uso pubblico.

Io messaggio che ti da quando tenti un wget mi faceva pensare che la rete andasse ma che non avevi un GW che ti indirizzasse verso la rete esterna..quindi dando il comando

```
route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
```

come già ti è stato suggertio dovresti forse risolvere...il perchè non va il dhcpd lo puoi magari vedere dopo..se tutto ciò non dovesse funzionare però mi resterebbe da pensare che il live non ti ha caricato il modulo corretto della tua scheda di rete.

Che modello è?

----------

## Terenz

Ah, c'e uno strano problema:

```
# ifconfig eth0

HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00
```

Non dovrebbe esserci l'indirizzo MAC della mia scheda di rete???

Come mai non c'è nulla???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il modulo della scheda di rete e' caricato?

----------

## oRDeX

eh già.....che scheda di rete hai?

Credo proprio che sia necessario un altro modulo

----------

## Terenz

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> eh già.....che scheda di rete hai?

 

```
Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB)
```

Come devo fare per vedere il modulo e magari caricarlo? Quale modulo devo caricare?

8139too non dovrebbe già avere il supporto per la mia scheda di rete?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come hai compilato il kernel? Posta un lsmod

----------

## Terenz

sono nel livecd 

ecco il mio lsmod

Module

8139too

rtc

yenta_socket

rsrc_monstatic

pcmcia_core

evdev

slamr

e100

mii

ipw2200

firmware_class

ieee80211

ieee80211_crypt

parport_pc

parport

ahci

sata_qstor

sata_uli

sata_sis

sata_sx4

sata_nv

sata_via

sata_svw

sata_sil

sata_promise

libata

dm_mirror

dm_mod

sbp2

ohcil1394

ieee1394

sl818_hcd

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

usbhid

ehci_hcd

usbcore

----------

## oRDeX

Prova a togliere il modulo 8139too e a mettere l'e100:

```
# rmmod 8139too

# modprobe e100

```

e poi vai con

```
# dhcpd eth0
```

e vedi che succede

----------

## Terenz

Non succede nulla  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

neanche con l'e100 vedi il MAC Address?

----------

## Terenz

no niente

----------

## rakim

Mh...forse il problema è più semplice di quanto possa sembrare...

prova a fare 

```
ifconfig eth1
```

 per vedere se lì vedi il tuo indirizzo mac!

----------

## Terenz

si qui resto a vederlo cosa devo fare quindi?

----------

## oRDeX

prova 

```
dhcpd eth1
```

----------

## rakim

```
dhcpcd eth1
```

dovrebbe andar bene! Fammi sapere!

----------

## Terenz

ha!! grazie rakim metto il tag risolto

----------

## oRDeX

[OOOOT]Ho postato un minuto prima di teee prrrrrrrrrrrr   :Razz:  [/OOOOT]

(che dio gutter mi perdoni per i miei sbagli)

----------

## rakim

[OT] ma se non ti avessi dato l'input con ifconfig eth1...  :Cool: 

Scherzooo, l'importante è che problemi vengano risolti!  :Wink:  [/OT]

----------

## .:deadhead:.

un'altra nota strapositiva di questa 2005.0 è il supporto al wireless... non se se è anche grazie al passaggio ad udev....  ma ipw2100 rilevato e configurato al volo, dhcp automatico, IP preso e via sul web: fenomenale!

solo featherlinux (live distro basata su knoppix3.4) ha fatto uguale sul mio portatile:solo che usava un kernel 2.4.27  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

